# Excel/VBA Datenbank Visualisieren



## SID1982 (15. Juli 2006)

Moin moin,

folgendes Problem habe ich im Moment am Hals:

In einer Microsoft-SQL Datenbank werden Messwerte abgespeichert. Diese Messwerte sollen
jetzt visualisiert werden. Natürlich hatte ich anfangs vor, dass mit php zu machen, 
dachte das ist schön einfach und kann dann von jedem Rechner mit jeden stinknormalen
Browser angeschaut werden.
Leider darf ich kein PHP verwenden  , ist zwar ärgerlich, aber nicht zu ändern.
Nun habe ich die Empfehlung bekommen die Visualisierung mit Excel/VBA zu realisieren.

Ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger in Punkto Excel/VBA, aber den Zugriff auf die Datenbank und 
die Visualisierung mit VBA als schöne Excel Diagramme kann mir vorstellen. Das sollte wohl machbar sein. 
Nur wo ich einfach nich hinterkomme ist folgendes: 
Mir wurde gesagt, mit Excel könne man ja auch html-files generieren, 
also würde das ganze für den Anwender genauso aussehen wie ne normale PHP Seite.
Aber die Messwerte ändern sich ja, es kommen ja immer neue hinzu, in diesem Fall alle
15 Minuten.

Muss ich dann ein VBA Script schreiben das alle 15 Min. eine neue HTML Seite generiert? 
Oder zumindest alle 15 min ein neues Diagramm erstellt und als gif exportiert? 
Das könnte ich ja ganz normal in eine HTMl Seite einbinden. 
Dann müßte ja ständig die Excel-Mappe auf dem Server geöffnet sein? Und wenn die mal,
aus welchem Grund auch immer abschmiert?  

Also irgendwie habe ich den eindruck das ganze mit c++ zu machen wäre wesentlich einfacher. 
Ich kann mir den ganzen Ablauf einfach nicht vorstellen, wenn ich das alles in VBA machen soll.  

Dann gab mir jemand den Tipp, per Trigger das Makro zu starten ohne das Excel dabei gestartet werden muß   Wie bitte soll das denn gehen?

Ich will natürlich von keinem eine Lösung, aber vielleicht hat jemand ja die Zeit mir
ein par Tipps oder Anregungen zu geben, damit ich wenigstens weiß in welche Richtung, bzw. 
wo ich im Internet recherchieren kann. Oder eine Buchempfehlung? Das 
einzige Buch über VBA das ich habe ist das Kompendium von Bernd Held und darin habe 
ich nicht viel zu meinem Problemchen gefunden...

Gruß Mark

ps: das ganze ist ein gehört zu einem Projekt für die FH und als ich das Projekt angenommen habe, war abgemacht php und mysql zu verwenden.
nach 3 monaten hieß es dann: nein, tut uns auch *nicht* leid, php und mysql darfst du doch nicht nehmen, machs mit excel.  Ich komme hier grad echt nicht klar.


----------

